# Trail riding...English?



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! As long as the saddle you're riding in fits your horse, then it is ok to trail ride in. I've ridden English, Western and Aussie saddles and can't say which one I like better. Just whatever you like, have fun trail riding!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> Oh my goodness! As long as the saddle you're riding in fits your horse, then it is ok to trail ride in.


That's what I thought! lol

I have only sat in an English saddle, not really ridden all that much, but I did like the feel of it. I'm okay with Western saddles, but I'm not a fan of the way they fit my seat (have ridden in probably a dozen different Western saddles...everything from a cheap, old, broke-down saddle to a nice, brand-new show saddle). The Aussie saddle seems to give me the best of both worlds, as it were: the security of the Western seat with the contact of the English.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your friend has no idea what she's talking about.

Endurance horses are primarily ridden in English-rigged endurance saddles. I've never seen a a _true_ endurance rider using a Western saddle.

Besides, English saddles overall tend to be lighter than Western, which makes them easier on the horse over long distances.

As far as weight distribution, as long as the saddle is rigged, fitted, and balanced properly it shouldn't 'wreck' a horse's back regardless of what type it is.

I've been trail riding and doing LDRs in English saddles for the last 20 years, and I've yet to ruin a horse.

If your friend has ruined a horse's back I'd say it's because she doesn't know how to properly fit a saddle, not that a particular _type_ of saddle is bad for the horse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I train & show primarily western & rarely get the occasion to ride english so I like to use my english saddle when I trail ride for a change of pace & should we come across downed logs it's much more fun to jump them without a horn to the gut! I take some ribbing from my friends, mainly because I still wear my wranglers & western boots with my english saddle, but I'm not out to make a fashion statement  

That it would "ruin" a horse's back is utter nonsense.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, Speed Racer and MHF.  I was completely floored when my friend said that. I seriously didn't answer for almost a full five minutes because I was just staring at my phone like "What?! I don't even know what to say to that!" However, I've come to dismiss a lot of what my other friend told me after moving to this new stable and working with different people. Heck, she told me every single Aussie saddle I tried on the 8yo arab/saddlebred gelding I had didn't fit, when I know that at least two of them did, after talking with the OWNER of the Australian Stock Saddle Company. Why did she tell me they didn't fit? Because she knew nothing about Aussie saddles, so rather than admit that she didn't know, she just said they didn't fit.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It irritates me when people can't admit they're wrong and would rather make up some ridiculous blather instead of just simply saying, "I don't really know, since I don't do that." 

Not knowing something is fine. Pretending you do and giving out ridiculous and moronic 'advice' is immature and annoying. :?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^Agree!!!!! 

You go rock that english saddle on your trail rides and tell anyone who doesn't like it that they don't have to look. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> It irritates me when people can't admit they're wrong and would rather make up some ridiculous blather instead of just simply saying, "I don't really know, since I don't do that."
> 
> Not knowing something is fine. Pretending you do and giving out ridiculous and moronic 'advice' is immature and annoying. :?


Welcome to life out at her stable (the immature and annoying part, at least). The very last straw for me was when I found out that they were talking crap behind my back about me after I helped her without pay or recompense for TWO YEARS. Sorry, that sort of thing just really upsets me.

ANYWAY, back to my original reason for this thread...I'm glad to hear that I was on the right track with thinking trail riding in an English saddle was perfectly fine.

MHF, I'll be one of those riding an English saddle in jeans and Ariats. I can't pull off breeches. ;-) And the owner of the stable (who is an old-school, dyed-in-the-wool cowboy) probably will make fun of me. He wants to break Aires in a "Tom Thumb" bit (looks to me like a snaffle with rollers) and then eventually get him into a hackamore (which I'm not entirely sure I'm comfortable with).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I trail ride english for couple years already. I have A/P saddle just for trail riding (fit horses well and I don't feel sorry to use it in water etc.). I've seen PLENTY of people using english tack on trails.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Drafty, many, many horse people are batsh*t crazy, and some of them happen to be BOs. :wink:

Heck, when I first hit the trails it was in a FLAT saddleseat saddle, my horse was wearing a patent leather show bridle, and I had on show jodhpurs. Yes, I got some strange looks and even some, "Hey lady, the show grounds are back THAT WAY!" catcalls, but it didn't stop me.

My tack and clothing are more trail appropriate now, but I'm still using an English saddle and I _do_ wear breeches!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I rode trails for years in a wintec all purpose. I now ride in my custom made stock saddle (Aussie saddle). To be honest I don't find much difference 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What an odd statement to make about english saddles not being okay for trail riding. My trail riding saddle is a Thorowgood synthetic jumping saddle. It's very comfortable, light weight, horse is happy as a clam, and I don't have to care if we get caught in the rain since there's no leather. I also like that I can easily jump logs and stuff in it since it has forward flaps. I'm not a big fan of aussie or endurance saddles since they tend you put your legs forward which makes jumping more difficult, but then again we jump a lot. If you don't jump a lot, I'm sure they're very comfortable.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I've settled, then. I'm going to have Jenn help me break Aires to an English saddle and snaffle bit (I already have one  ). The biggest appeal to me is being able to saddle my own horse, to be honest.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have trail ridden english ALWAYS, until the last year. If it makes her happier-call it your own personal hunter pace.:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> If it makes her happier-call it your own personal hunter pace.:lol:


I don't actually have anything to do with the "friend" that said English saddles can't be used for trail riding anymore. After the whole talking behind my back incident, I decided enough was enough. I left high school ten years ago and never looked back...apparently she never left (even though she's three years older than I am). So, I don't really care what she thinks of the fact that I'll be riding English on trails...or the fact that I have a two-year-old unbroke Percheron X stud colt.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I do competitive trail in an English AP saddle. :wink: I've logged hundreds of training miles on the trail and in competition in that saddle. My horse isn't ruined.

I don't know a single CT rider who uses a Western saddle.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

:lol:


Speed Racer said:


> Your friend has no idea what she's talking about.
> 
> Endurance horses are primarily ridden in English-rigged endurance saddles. I've never seen a a _true_ endurance rider using a Western saddle.
> 
> ...


 
YES, YES, YES totally agree!!!!!

Sorry to say but the advice that the friend gave you is total rubbish!

I live in the UK and western is the discipline that is not the norm ( which i really enjoy) so i can safely say that an english saddle that is fitted correctly will NOT damage your horse no matter how long you chose to ride in it. I personally prefer western saddles for trailing (we call it hacking) as i find them more comfortable but hey if you wanted to trail ride all day in your english saddle then go for it. Really nice to see what is classed as english being ridden in other countries even though i personally hate it :lol:


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

What do they think the majority of Europe hack out in then? Bareback? Absolute rubbish but quite funny really. I've hacked out on horses that have been hacking out in English saddles their entire life and were still going strong in their late twenties/early thirties.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Drafty, many, many horse people are batsh*t crazy, and some of them happen to be BOs. :wink:


Speed Racer, I think you are after my heart :lol: That's the most true statement I've read on here.....ever.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

lol, i used an english saddle to trail ride in the mountains for two years. As long as your saddle fits your horse well it should't be a problem. An ill fitting western saddle is worse than a good fitting english. Last week i rode an OTTB on a trail racetrack in a dressage saddle... that was pretty weird! If you're worried about saddle weight you can always find lighter saddles. My new horse came with the lightest western saddle i have ever seen. It's leather, but weighs about as much as an english.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

as everyone has already said, the saddle FIT is the most important thing. style of saddle is almost an afterthought.

i have ridden thousands of miles in an english-type saddle and i suspect dreams would have voiced her objections by now if it was ruining her back!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Well golly gee I sure feel sorry for JUMPING my horse when even just trail riding in an english saddle is bad for my horses back... >.< LOL not. 

What everyone else said. Saddle fit, regardless of what TYPE of saddle is the single most important factor. The neighbors at my barn all trail ride english, I did last night and the only part that concerned me was crossing the creek when I got my leathers wet because it's also my show saddle LOL...that is why I trail ride western usually!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Indigosblue said:


> If you're worried about saddle weight you can always find lighter saddles. My new horse came with the lightest western saddle i have ever seen. It's leather, but weighs about as much as an english.


I know there are lighter saddles. That's part of the reason I want to get an Aussie saddle for trail riding. Light and comfortable (for me, anyway). But right now, I can't afford my own saddle yet, so I have to use one of the stable owner's 40lbs old school western saddles (maybe not 40lbs really, but way heavier than I can safely lift onto Aires back with my shoulder the way it is) or the trainer's old English saddle. I actually found my dream (Aussie) saddle on Craigslist yesterday, but I don't have the money to get it (between my board and payment for Aires last paycheck and having to pay rent/security deposit on my new place next paycheck, I'm broke).


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

not to try to steal this thread but I have a quick question...

Everyone here rides western on trails..once in a blue moon you will see someone ride english on a trail...here is my question...is it more safe to ride western on ruggid trails or western?...security wise...I have my endurance treeless and the pommel makes me feel secure but it's an english hybrid....it's leather so I don't want to go into water with it but my wintec is synthetic and would like to go in water with my horse...the thing is I worry about it being secure for me as I usually high tail it on trails and we have ruts and trees down sometimes...I just wondered how people do it...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gidget said:


> is it more safe to ride western on ruggid trails or western?...security wise...I have my endurance treeless and the pommel makes me feel secure but it's an english hybrid....it's leather so I don't want to go into water with it but my wintec is synthetic and would like to go in water with my horse...the thing is I worry about it being secure for me as I usually high tail it on trails and we have ruts and trees down sometimes...I just wondered how people do it...


you (hopefully) learn how to balance in the saddle you use--regardless of its type. i suspect people would consider the pace i ride to be 'high tailing it' lol and the trails i ride are often far from good footing or obstacle-free.

the following was taken on trail:







the downed tree we go thru at about 45 seconds had me bent 90 degrees at the hip, me laying flat, my head beside dreams neck (which is why the camera looks to the side for a moment). i am holding the reins in one hand, the camera in the other.

would i have been able to make that move at that speed 5 years ago, when i just started riding in that saddle? probably not. but if you ride enough in the same saddle, you figure it out!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks!

Now what about irons..do you use the endurance kind or just regular irons?...I was thinking about getting endurance kind....I use my treeless saddle a lot more than my wintec..I love them both but nervous to try the wintec out on trails..maybe I should trail ride at a walk and trot and see how that goes...I have a new trainer for jumping and dressage so I will be able to learn to keep my balance. I would love to be able to ride on a tiny saddle and little irons on a trail and have excellent balance...I have gotten caught up in trees and go under fallen trees...it's never boring and I will be honest I have had a few falls but not because of balance issues..one with my horse and that's because we sunk in soft ground that we thought was hard and I kinda rolled off and then my friends horse knows the way and we were running and I thought we were to go straight but we needed to go right....well i guess that was balance issue but I fell off and got hurt.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gidget said:


> Now what about irons..do you use the endurance kind or just regular irons?...I was thinking about getting endurance kind....


i use the endurance kind, with cages. for me, they are much more comfortable for hours in the saddle than normal irons and the cages make me feel better about my foot not slipping all the way in if something unexpected did happen (i ride in sneakers). but i do know a couple people who ride in aussie-type irons or western-type bell stirrups.


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

OK im sorry i havent read through all of the replies... but by trail ride i take it you mean a hack in englis terms??

Obviously from england i ride in an english sadde fitted to my horse... she had a back problem once when after i had my daughter i had to get her schooled again and so she changed shape... (she gained weight and muscle) and her saddle then did become slightly tight and she became slightly tender around her withers! But i had the saddle re-flocked and shes fine now....

So i would say the most important thing is that the saddle FITS regardless of what type it is.... and also make sure that the saddle is suitable for the horses needs! eg dont showjump in a dressage saddle...


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Also my friend omce bought a western saddle for her 30year old horse for comfort for him and she got loads of funny looks!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It's funny, when I hear the term "trail ride" I automatically envision an English rider.
Probably because I trail ride English all of the time, including breeches and boots. :wink:

I'll just echo others and say that it is the individual fit that determines whether a saddle is suited for riding(of any kind!), not the type of saddle.

Good luck starting your boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think my OTTB would look at me like i was insane(and possibly loose her mind) if i put a western saddle on her. I don't think shes ever been ridden western. I use my wintec pro dressage when i take her out on the trail. I also ride my other horses western, because that is what they are used to. Although i think i'm going to try my appy in my dressage saddle


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Funny thing about rugged trails and English saddles... I feel very insecure in a Western. I don't even feel right jumping small logs, galloping, or picking my way up/down hills. Even the trot is off for me in a Western saddle. It's all what you're use to. I've been to some pretty challenging trail rides were you ride on the sides of cliffs, ride of nearly vertical rocky hillside "scrambles", and canter though crazy terrain. I could NEVER be able to do that in a Western saddle. 

So, it's very possible to do anything English. :wink:


PS:

I use normal English stirrups currently. They SUCK. My ankles and knees kill me at the end of the day. I'm looking for something new.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> Funny thing about rugged trails and English saddles... I feel very insecure in a Western. I don't even feel right jumping small logs, galloping, or picking my way up/down hills. Even the trot is off for me in a Western saddle. It's all what you're use to. I've been to some pretty challenging trail rides were you ride on the sides of cliffs, ride of nearly vertical rocky hillside "scrambles", and canter though crazy terrain. I could NEVER be able to do that in a Western saddle.
> 
> So, it's very possible to do anything English. :wink:
> 
> ...


 
Im going to start a new thread so not to hog this lady's thread.

You can read my response there.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

It always makes me laugh when people think that to trail ride you need a western saddle. Being english i've always ridden in an english saddle. I've hacked out on the road and ridden in the woods in an english saddle, currently a dressage saddle that is great for trail rides because it is so comfortable. I'm comfortable in it and so is the horse.

My friend at the barn rides on an english saddle and as far as i can tell her and her horse have always ridden english. She's signed up for a trail clinic and has suddenly got a western saddle just for this trail clinic. It seems like a huge waste of money if you ask me. i bet her horse would be far more comfortable with his light english saddle than this new heavy western one.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Phantom, is that video on the trails by the quarry on Rte 82? If so, my house was an arms length away.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Phantom, is that video on the trails by the quarry on Rte 82? If so, my house was an arms length away.



sure is! i do prolly 85% of my training at birdsboro. we should get together sometime.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Phantom, response taken to pm so I don't hijack the thread too much.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> "You know you can't trail ride in an English saddle, right? It will hurt him." I was like "Huh?! Who told you that?" Apparently it was one of our friends who runs a boarding stable and rides mostly English. According to this friend, riding them English on trails will "wreck [a horse's] back because the weight isn't evenly distributed in an English saddle." Again with the big "Huh?!"


I think what your friend is getting at is the idea that stock saddles were designed for cowboys who were out on the range and sitting in the saddle from dawn to dusk ... whereas 'English' saddles were designed for a completely different type of riding!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> I think what your friend is getting at is the idea that stock saddles were designed for cowboys who were out on the range and sitting in the saddle from dawn to dusk ... whereas 'English' saddles were designed for a completely different type of riding!


That's the thing, though. Her main discipline is English riding (she does hunter with her arab gelding). So you'd think she'd be more inclined to tell people to ride English.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Ride what is the most comfortable for your horse and you. Remember, it's about the "ride" not the type of riding.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I trail ride English all the time, as do MANY of my friends. I think your "friend" is misinformed


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Consider a treeless English saddle too, they're comfier for longer distances and weigh less too


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

If you trail ride english, keep in mind it is more work(posting the trot). I have a very bumpy paint(club feet) and i have to post in the english saddle on him or i get a hurt crotch lol. some of our horses i'll trail ride bareback, but on tough trails i'll use the barefoot treeless saddle. the treeless is much lighter weight than english saddles and easy to clean...also feels like a cloud on my butt. however my paint hates the treeless. so really it depends on the horse and you. i'm in oregon, when i took my paint on a huge group trail ride people looked at me funny for being the only one in english tack...but my horse was also the only clean one  also, i can sit a bucking horse better in short english stirrups.


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

Gidget said:


> not to try to steal this thread but I have a quick question...
> 
> Everyone here rides western on trails..once in a blue moon you will see someone ride english on a trail...here is my question...is it more safe to ride western on ruggid trails or western?...security wise...I have my endurance treeless and the pommel makes me feel secure but it's an english hybrid....it's leather so I don't want to go into water with it but my wintec is synthetic and would like to go in water with my horse...the thing is I worry about it being secure for me as I usually high tail it on trails and we have ruts and trees down sometimes...I just wondered how people do it...


if you need to work on your balace try riding bareback more, it builds up all the right muscles.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

thealabamaredhead said:


> If you trail ride english, keep in mind it is more work(posting the trot). I have a very bumpy paint(club feet) and i have to post in the english saddle on him or i get a hurt crotch lol. some of our horses i'll trail ride bareback, but on tough trails i'll use the barefoot treeless saddle. the treeless is much lighter weight than english saddles and easy to clean...also feels like a cloud on my butt. however my paint hates the treeless. so really it depends on the horse and you. i'm in oregon, when i took my paint on a huge group trail ride people looked at me funny for being the only one in english tack...but my horse was also the only clean one  also, i can sit a bucking horse better in short english stirrups.


My biggest problem with a Western saddle (even my friend's SUPER comfy Circle Y saddle that has like 2" of padding on the seat) is that, even with as padded as my backside is (I'm a tad overweight :-(), my butt bones hit the saddle funny and it's just plain uncomfortable. I've ALWAYS had this problem with Western saddles, even when I was thinner. It seriously feels like my butt bones are hitting the tree. I rode my friend's arab mare at a walk and trot around the arena yesterday (we were testing her out in a hackamore) and I felt every step she took, especially at a (posting) trot, through my butt bones. I'm not worried about posting to Aires trot because he has SUCH smooth gaits. Even his canter is extremely rocking horse.


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My biggest problem with a Western saddle (even my friend's SUPER comfy Circle Y saddle that has like 2" of padding on the seat) is that, even with as padded as my backside is (I'm a tad overweight :-(), my butt bones hit the saddle funny and it's just plain uncomfortable. I've ALWAYS had this problem with Western saddles, even when I was thinner. It seriously feels like my butt bones are hitting the tree. I rode my friend's arab mare at a walk and trot around the arena yesterday (we were testing her out in a hackamore) and I felt every step she took, especially at a (posting) trot, through my butt bones. I'm not worried about posting to Aires trot because he has SUCH smooth gaits. Even his canter is extremely rocking horse.


by butt bones what do you mean? your tail bone or pelvis? do you have a picture of your posture when riding?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Pelvis. No, I don't have a picture, unfortunately (I'm usually the one working the camera). I know I need to keep my shoulders back more, for sure. I've never been told by anyone I've ridden with (even when I was taking "lessons" with one of my friends on my old gelding) about my seat being incorrect. My biggest problem used to be keeping my heels down, but I'm MUCH better (religious, actually) about that now, especially since working at the Girl Scout horse camp last fall. Today, I rode a saddle that was HUGE (probably 18"...there was about 6-7" between my crotch and the pommel, which I've never had on any saddle I've ever ridden on) and the stirrups were too long, but I couldn't shorten them because the next hole up would have made them about 2" too short. I know my posture was horrible because of the too-long stirrups and posting was literally impossible because I couldn't get the needed leverage to get up in the stirrups (the way I was taught to make sure the stirrup length is correct is to stand up in the stirrups...there should be an inch or two of air between your bum and the saddle). Right now sitting down is a painful experience because the bottom tips of my pelvis are SO sore from hitting the saddle (the horse had horribly bouncy gaits, which didn't help either). If you look at this pic of a pelvis, the point between the ischial tuberosity and ischiopubic ramus is what is hitting the saddle: http://home.comcast.net/~wnor/pelvisposterior.jpg (called the ischium in this pic: http://www.daviddarling.info/images/pelvis.jpg )


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Pelvis. No, I don't have a picture, unfortunately (I'm usually the one working the camera). I know I need to keep my shoulders back more, for sure. I've never been told by anyone I've ridden with (even when I was taking "lessons" with one of my friends on my old gelding) about my seat being incorrect. My biggest problem used to be keeping my heels down, but I'm MUCH better (religious, actually) about that now, especially since working at the Girl Scout horse camp last fall. Today, I rode a saddle that was HUGE (probably 18"...there was about 6-7" between my crotch and the pommel, which I've never had on any saddle I've ever ridden on) and the stirrups were too long, but I couldn't shorten them because the next hole up would have made them about 2" too short. I know my posture was horrible because of the too-long stirrups and posting was literally impossible because I couldn't get the needed leverage to get up in the stirrups (the way I was taught to make sure the stirrup length is correct is to stand up in the stirrups...there should be an inch or two of air between your bum and the saddle). Right now sitting down is a painful experience because the bottom tips of my pelvis are SO sore from hitting the saddle (the horse had horribly bouncy gaits, which didn't help either). If you look at this pic of a pelvis, the point between the ischial tuberosity and ischiopubic ramus is what is hitting the saddle: http://home.comcast.net/~wnor/pelvisposterior.jpg (called the ischium in this pic: http://www.daviddarling.info/images/pelvis.jpg )


I have the same problem, I am working my leg muscles back into shape. I know once my legs are strong again I wont hit the saddle anymore. I tried padded underwear...didn't help much. strangely feminine pads worked better(super thick ones lol). i've been practicing two-point and posting bareback to build muscle quicker, that way i don't rely on the stirrups.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Unfortunately right now I don't have a horse I can ride bareback.  It really didn't help today that the horse I rode had horribly uncomfortable gaits. I think I would have been okay, even in the epic fail of a saddle he had on (it was seriously made for a guy about my ex-husband's size...around 6'5" and 250+lbs), if his gaits had been smoother. Luckily my boy has amazingly smooth gaits (you can tell just by looking at the way he moves), so hopefully it won't hurt as much.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I post in my western saddles. I don't see why you can't, it's just a little less contact than an english saddle.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I usually do post when I ride a western saddle...however, this saddle I rode yesterday was beyond huge for me and I seriously couldn't get any lift at all off the saddle because the stirrups were just about 1" too long, but if I shortened them to the next hole, they would have been about 2-3" too short.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> If you trail ride english, keep in mind it is more work(posting the trot).


When I trail ride, I like to cover the ground. One of the best ways is in a long trot - There is NO way you could sit to any of my horses long trots! I would hate going on a trail on a horse that could only jog. Not much beats a loose rein long trot on a pretty trail :]


----------

